# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buying massive FFXIV gil for real money,trading cd keys and in-game gold for gil

## Shayeeda

*
We are buying FFXIV gil on most servers (NA, EU or JP) for real money;*
Supported payment option : Paypal,Skrill,Webmoney,Perfectmoney,Westernunion ,Moneygram and more.


*We are trading all types of CD keys for your gil , including :*
Wow battlechest,WoD,Mop and 60 days prepaid game time
Diablo 3 key,GW2 key,FFXIV Key,SWTOR and many more ...


*We are trading other in-game gold for your FF14 gil ;*
Such as wow gold, POE orbs,Runescape gold, and guildwars 2 gold .


*Trusted buyer since 2009 , with decent price ,fast payment and easy trade.
*

*For a real-time price check and more information please do not hesitate to contact our live support :
*

*Online Customer Support* *<<--Recommended
*

*<---use this to keep away from imposters* 

*Please always use the live support if our skype is not online or don't response !*


*Testimonials:*




> Traded gold for a game time code. Service was very quick and responsive, pleasure trading with them =)






> Just sold gold to them, very fast and friendly. Quick payment!






> Just sold him 25k! Sale went smooth and quick. Very satisfied. Instant PAYMENT






> Just bought a Cata key from them for 48k. Instantly got my key, and it worked!
> 
> 
> I'll post back if anything screwy happens like it being removed by blizz, but so far so good =)






> Bought both a WOTLK key and sold gold in two different transactions. They were very quick and awesome to deal with and offered me a great deal every time. No ban yet(transactions happened a few days ago). I did one trade face to face and another through the g-bank. Will definitely sell to them again! Thank you






> Just bought 2 EU key for WOTLK & Cataclysm.
> Really fast and pleasant service. 
> A little confuse sometimes but I think that's not easy for a man to do multiple things a the same time 
> 
> 
> In all way, thanks again Aimee






> Just wanted to let you guys know these people were really professional, the price was good and the payment was fast. Thanks a bunch






> Sold 700k, great customer service, went smooth, would sell to again!






> Just bought 60 days game time for gold, no hiccups...






> Hey there, Just added you
> 
> 
> EDIT: service is really fast.. near instant.. I just sold about a 1M gold in less than a hour... Totally recommend!
> 
> 
> Awesome job.. keep it up.






> Sold today 360k. Greate service, instant payment, recommend!






> I had transaction with this guy few months ago, 100% legit.






> Traded gold for WOW-EU 60 Days Pre-Paid Game Card, thanks for the smooth trade






> Selling to them now, I have done 3 transactions with them in the past, they are very reliable! Have sold them 65k so far.






> Sold 138k to them, very flexible with time and method of payment, quick transaction. I gave gold first and they paid as soon as I was finished. Good seller.






> Just trade
> d for a Cata Key, traded gold and got my key seconds later and it worked. Would trade again!






> Just bought a 60 day game card. Everything went smooth and the whole process only took a couple minutes. Thanks!





> Just bought a 60 day card from him. Transaction legit.






> Just sold close to a million gold to this buyer. Received payment within 2 minutes, got my free games keys (for selling 500k+), and enough points with their website to get a free 60day game card. Transaction time, from the moment i contacted this buyer until i had the money in my account, was under 15 minutes. Although their costumer service personnel didn't speak perfect English, they were one-hundred percent understandable unlike many other gold-buyers, they were also very kind. They were also the only buyer willing to buy such a large amount of gold for such a good price.
> I highly recommend this buyer and would certainly sell to them again.
> 
> 
> (Oh, and sorry for my low-rep :P)






> Sold another 244k fast and smooth , recommended!






> Just sold 250k. Smooth and they made sure it was done the safest way so my account wouldnt be compromised. Recommended.






> Smooth and fast transaction! Will do business again!






> I've made a transaction with them... well it wasn't perfect but I did receive my money.






> Just traded with these guys.
> 
> 
> Was a little difficult in communicating with one of their reps, but strange how another, 'Max' had impeccable english.
> 
> 
> Aside from this we traded quickly and without significant problems. They mailed me a game-time key shortly after I traded SWTOR credits with them.
> 
> 
> ...






> Just bought 2 60d gamecards, easy and secure trades with the representatives - bit more expensive than RaF time, but those gamecards at least don't get removed. 
> +rep






> We have good cooperation.






> Bought one Diablo CD Key.
> Thx






> Sold over 500k wow gold to them, smooth and quick transactions and damn near instant payment.
> Also very honest buyer regarding payment: 
> I accidentally traded 20k extra gold (depositing to a vault) and after the payment was already done and I hadn't even realized the extra 20k didn't get paid for, 
> a 2nd payment arrived with the $$ for the extra gold and a mail of them apologizing ^__^
> 
> 
> It was my 1st time doing RMT and I'm glad they made it a good experience






> adding you on msn to get in touch with gamecard prices
> 
> 
> *update*
> 
> 
> Bought a 2 month game card, as soon I traded the gold I got the code. Clean service!






> Sold 410k gold today. Friendly and fast contact. +






> Sold 150k got my money 3 min after i traded the gold! VOUCH






> Im by MoP for WoW gold..
> Excellent cooperation .. I am very happy with trade !!!
> thanks !!!






> all legit, no worries ! Nice traders !






> great seller, very fast, good prices, will do business again






> i traded gold, got payment everything went smooth! will come back 100%






> Thanks for the good trade ill enjoy my 2 x Mop keys and 2 x game time cards Fast and legit ! just how i like it






> traded 25k no problems would sell again






> Sold about 340k.
> very good buyer, had money in Paypal in less than 2 minutes. Very good price as well.
> 
> 
> Would definitely recommend this guy.






> just bought a 2 months GC on Outland Alliance, went smooth and fast
> +rep






> Just sold to them, quick payment and good service






> just brought a eu mop cd-key for my gold and was smooth and fast. +++






> Just sold 200k. Great price and quick transaction. Will do business again!






> I sold over 300k gold to Shayeeda. So good, so fast, so nice! And a really really really fast payment!






> Just traded WoW Gold for D3 Gold. Went smooth and pretty quick. TYVM






> just sold 67k trust seller 5stars






> Traded WoW Gold for D3 CDKey, went super smooth great sellers 5stars!






> Just sent you a Skype message!
> 
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> 
> Just completed trading WoW Gold for USD, Very professional and smooth!






> First time trade with them. They made sure that I was going through the right procedures to trade so I feel safe trading with them. Traded 80.5k and will definitely trade again in the future.






> Sold 70K gold! Highly recommended, and friendly company.
> Got payment just 2 minutes after i gave them gold, by moneybookers.
> Will use again!






> just purchased a d3 CD key with my WOW gold. fast and smooth with no issues. will trade again






> sold another 78k thanks 4 trade






> just exchange 53k, fast!






> I use these people and have been for months now i have never had a problem and they are always curtious. I know I am a new member here however I would not write this were it not true I know how important good traders are.
> 
> 
> Sybaris.






> Always use these guys when i need to sell my leftover wow gold, always is fast and efficient every-time, Thanks as always Gold4key






> thank you, just sold 14k really smothly






> great service, highly recommended and I am very happy great professional






> Just sold 160k, all went smooth. Recommend






> Sold 650k and received payment only a few minutes later. Very good seller, would recommend. +repped






> just bought gamecard for gold.. gave me great deal. Thanks again!






> Just sold roughly 250k - Fast, easy, friendly.
> Would recommend.






> Sold 180k gold. Good buyer. Fast payment.






> great guy, we had some problems with paypal, but after a few days he was still willing to fix it even if he had the gold already!






> Great deal as always, thank you!






> Sold some gold, quick payment. Thanks.






> good buyer as always! recommended






> Contacting you on skype.
> 
> 
> Just sold 24 k to him, fast, friendly and easy to deal with. Gr8 buyer.






> just sold some more gold, pleasure doing business with






> Sold 580K Illidan US Horde
> Transaction Went Smooth
> Will trade again!






> fast trade sold some gold to them !!!






> Just bought a 60-day GC. Fast and smooth service






> Quick and smooth trade, will be sure to do business again






> excellent service highly recommended!!!






> Sold 100k...
> Nice & Fast Trader






> sold 800k gold now in WoW, got money immediately.
> i've been selling wow gold and diablo gold to this seller for couple of months now and had no problems whatsoever. Great buyer, ++






> Just sold 45k Gold to Shayeeda, Very satisfied. Thanks a lot






> traded with him and all good. fast and very friendly service, next tiem again






> Sold 55k, payment sent right after trade was done. Very good service.






> Just sold 100k, fast and very polite, recommended!






> I sell often gold to them and got no problems and they to it fast 10min and the trade is done






> Just bought my cataclysm key from these guys, all I can say is that they are legit and it took me about 10 minutes to get my key, with the only hold up being on my behalf, not theirs. So all is good






> Sold over 200k to these guys in the past. Excellent buyers!






> Made an account to post positive feedback.
> 
> 
> Traded my gold for a 60 day time card. The entire process took less than 5 minutes, and the code was sent the instant the transfer was complete.






> Sold 140k to him. Fast Payment within 10 minutes. good!






> Traded for vanilla key, worked out fine






> Just bought a Vanilla key, trade went smoothly and they key was sent to me quickly and worked fine. Would highly recommend.






> just traded 100k gold for cd keys trusted!!1






> Just traded a GC with Shayeeda, quick and easy, and at a good price






> dealing with theese now, will post after transaction, and tell how it went.
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Just sold 28k for 28$ - all went smoothly.
> Will defenitly sell to her/him again






> I bought a 60 day Gamecard from him 2 days ago. Everything seems good till now.






> Great guy here with fast service, hope to trade more






> These guys are quick and easy to deal with. Believe everything they say, they will not lie to you. Fast Delivery with Paypal. Will sell to again!






> I traded with them a few minutes ago. Very quick service. Took about 5 minutes from when I first asked a question to actually receiving the money for my gold. Will definitely work with them in the future. +rep
> 
> 
> To people complaining that you can sell 1 mill user to user for 20 dollars: That is true, but then you run the risk of them charging the money back. I didn't get full user to user price, but the security of knowing that money isn't going to be charged back is worth it IMO.






> Trade with them alot aswell! Never let me down, awesome service Great VIP system.






> Trade with them everyday, Prices might be low but that is because the market is flooded with sellers ATM.
> They are legit every trade I have done with them has gone smoothly with no fear are chragebacks I will continue to be a happy client.
> You might see people buying $20/1mill but you know what they say "If it seems to good to be true, it generally is" I've been charged back a few times tempted by greed you always want to go for these deals.
> They always buy never turn you down and have a fast & friendly service.
> By far one of the best traders I have ever dealt with !






> Just sold gold! Really fast and easy transaction. Thanks!






> Thank you, was a fast and legit transaction






> Was an absolute pleasure. Extremely fast and pleasant. Thank you






> Sold some gold. Was fast and nice transaction. Go go guys ! I will do it in the future more for sure !






> Sold 2000K just now. Fast transaction. Thanks guys. I will be dedicated to this.






> Great buyer and also a great seller. Been trading with them for a long time.






> From FR ! PERFECT deal !!! i sell 7M gold instant paiement !!!!!!






> Just sold D3 gold to this guy, very good and support was brilliant. Can recommend.
> 
> 
> Will do more business with you!






> Sold 4000K just now. Super Easy transaction. Awesome guys.






> Traded 5m fast and easy.






> 2 time business with them 2 times perfect !!!!!!
> it's easy simple clear and kind 20/20






> Thanks sold a little gold just to test and everything went fine ! And the payment was pretty fast.






> ^ This.
> 
> 
> I just sold them 20m. Payment received. Will update if charged back, but I don't have any reason to believe they will.
> 
> 
> Will be doing business with you again, thanks!






> Yes, this is true, I just sold 6 Million Gold (Diablo 3 EU Softcore). Got 48$, which is a nice price. We traded within 5 minutes and the money was there after 2 mins. 
> 
> 
> Here a pic from my payment I got. (click it for full size) I really think you can trust them nice contact and service, fast and good english.






> 10/10 would trade again.
> 
> 
> ImageShack? - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> 
> As i accepted i let paypal change it to euros so it doesn't get displayed in dollars, sorry. 
> 
> 
> The chinese might be ruining the prices, but hell, they're trustworthy.






> fast transaction like always, sold 4mil . instant pymnt.






> Great service, when i need another game card i will contact you again for sure!






> Quick and fast. Got my Diablo 3 cd key instantly after the transfer was done. Will definitely trade through them again.






> Just sold 10m to Gold4key. Very legit and good prices. Highly recommended, will do business again






> Excellent fast transaction.. A+ will do business with again. quick easy efficient






> Just traded 10mil. everything was fast and easy.






> sold 13 mil d3 eu without a problem, fast service, fast response






> Sold 103 Million, quick and easy! Love these guys...Hes been my go to guy for the last week and has been great.






> i bought wow gametime with gold, i sold wow gold, now sold diablo 3 gold, always was fast and smooth ++1






> Very good service, sold 2 mill today! fast and with no problems.






> Very good team, real pro, efficient, quick ...
> I really recommend gold4key for who want to make some money with his gold.






> Very quick and easy !






> Another thumbs up to gold4key from me. Almost instant delivery and no scams.
> thanks guys, will resort to your services in the future.






> Hello. I left a positive feedback following a purchase of a d3 key i made yesterday, only to find out today that i have been scammed. The cd key that gold4key sold me is the very cheap Russian-language-only version of the game and by no means the full EU diablo 3 license (which they claimed it was). Today as of 08/06/2012 owners of this cheap versions (30$ in russian stores) are only able to play diablo 3 in RUSSIAN language. Be wary when buying d3 cd keys from these guys!
> Proof of buying the key : ImageShack? - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> Proof of cd key being russian-only cheap version : ImageShack? - Online Photo and Video Hosting
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I have been given a new cd key that isn`t limited as compensation. I really didn`t see this coming and I would like to make amends for the post I made yesterday. You can really trust gold4key! Will definately use your services in the future guys!






> Nice and smooth trade, thx. That's how i like it!






> realy nice service it took only a few minutes. friendly support !






> Just sold to them, very smooth and quick no problems at all. Will be using them more often in the future too






> Sold to them 5mln of GOLD without any problems. Great service and support.






> I just sold 15M, received money instantly. 
> also sold wow gold to them in the past, always traded with no troubles at all.
> 
> 
> legit and nice site






> Great service!!! The person who helped me was very friendly and willing to answer all questions! Sold 20 mill and it went fast and smooth!! Thanks.






> Just sold 10m on EU - all is ok!






> Sold 24mil. Very friendly and helpful as it was my first time trading with them. Payment was instant after trade.






> Sold 5mill. Great service and support.






> Place is legit. Sold 25 mil and payment came via paypal almost instantly. Quick and friendly service, highly recommend.






> traded wow gold for 2 diablo cd keys, everything went smoothly and got my keys straight away
> 
> 
> +rep






> traded 75 k today, best price i gotten around. quick f2f trade. and even faster payment






> 100% legit traded gold for a cata key, was very fast






> Traded gold for a 60 day timecard today, getting the timecard was a little slow, but it was delivered none the less, very satisfied.






> just traded 15m fast reliable and rly cool there is a reward point system u guys should come and see....






> Excellent buyer, right at the top of my favorites!






> Just made a sale of 62 million gold, pleasant and easy to deal with. Will be a repeat seller for sure!






> Sold him 15m, i went first. Seems like a legit guy.






> Just offloaded 44m gold. First time using them and I am really happy with the service. Within about 60 seconds of the transaction, I had the money in my Paypal account.
> 
> 
> Will be returning.






> very good buyer... no probs and fast trade ... rep ++






> Thanks for another quick and easy transaction!






> Sold Some gold to them. 
> No problem what so ever.
> Thx!






> traded diablo gold for a wow game card , code received within seconds after the trade.
> very good buyer/trader , thank you .






> Fast sell, Quick delivery best rates, will sell again!






> sold 350k good price fast payment






> Just found them via google.
> 
> 
> I sold wow gold and i have to say this is far the BEST selling service i have ever found and sold gold to. Super fast payment and gold transactions. Got the money just within a minute after gold transfer.
> 
> 
> - Good prices
> - Very friendly contact
> - Instant payment
> ...






> These guys are the real deal. Highly recommended.






> Very good. Quick payment and easy deal. Would deal with them again.






> Just traded wow gold for diablo 3 gold on this site! only took about 10 minutes, thanks for the great service






> Trade when smooth as butter. Will def being buying from them again.
> 
> 
> Very professional. Quick and efficient.






> Bought key D3 EU smooth and fast
> good support.Thanks






> work with him all right!






> Good Customer Service, Trustable, Fast ! Recommended Gold Trader






> Trade complete, feedback:
> 
> 
> Trade was quick and easy. Total process was between two servers from WoW - D3, and took approx 20min. 
> 
> 
> Only issue was getting started. Took a few days to catch person online. Used skype as recommended, went much faster at that point.
> 
> 
> ...






> Thanks a lot !!
> 
> 
> Worked perfectly !!
> 
> 
> traded 252k WoW Gold
> 
> 
> Tanks






> Just traded some wow gold for diablo gold. Great seller, easy and smooth deal from hes side!






> Just traded my wow gold to d3 gold, fast service! I recommend.






> wanted to quit WoW so i just asked for the ratio they'd trade my wow for Diablo eu gold, the ratio was so good that playing on wow and trading it for diablo gold might be more efficent than playing diablo got the gold after 20min or sth, thanks alot!
> +rep






> Just traded WoW gold for Diablo 3 gold. The transaction was quick!






> The page is dependable, I made my trade today. They attend you well too.






> Traded 300k WOW gold for D3 gold used their live support fast and smooth trade no problem thx for






> Traded 100k WOW gold for D3 gold and smooth trade no problem thx for






> Sold 191k, took a couple minutes but payment was prompt. 
> 
> 
> Good BUYER.






> Traded all fair , quick responce too - legit service, would deal again !






> taded 100k wow gold for 180M in diablo rly fast :P






> legit and quick! very fast and was really easy. will do business again.






> Everythink fine !!Contact quick!!I will do moore buisness with you






> sold 300k! Happy new year






> Hi, im talking to you right now about trading wow gold for d3 gold
> 
> 
> All went well and really smooth, instant delivery after the trade. Much appreciated!






> Just traded WoW gold for Diablo 3 gold, trade was fast and had a good exchange rate






> All wen't epic!






> Everything went very smoothly.






> traded 50k wow gold for poe currency, super smooth transaction!






> An actual legit with a very friendly staff on live support will use again , also i rly recommend :3 <3






> by far the fastest sell for me






> Sold a lot of gold to them, everything went perfect. Thank you very much!






> good job good trade thx for your interest






> Legit,bought d3 key from him, got it in 5minutes,without any problems






> sold 9m gold went smoothly payment was instant






> Just bought a diablo 3 cd key, quick and fast transfer






> sold 300k D3 gold, good trade and very fast thx






> sold 3m was fast and good trade ty.






> Just traded 3.500k d3 gold.. Received instant payment via paypal. Totally credible and recommended guy.






> just sold US diablo 3 gold. Transaction was fast and smooth. A++ will sell again.






> fast and easy






> sold 900k, ty






> Just traded 3.500k d3 gold.. Received instant payment via paypal. Totally credible and recommended guy.






> Sold 3 million credits, went fine!






> Great buyer, fast transaction and instant payment. We do business again






> Hi there, just joined up to add a comment that these folks have been really good to deal with in selling US SWTOR gold in all my dealings with them so far. I've sold a TON of credits to them so far and they have paid me right away each and every time. The process has been simple enough, just log into their online chat, confirm price, server, faction, get a name for the transfer, go to the planet, hand over the credits, confirm in online chat and they have the money in my Paypal account before we end the chat.
> 
> 
> A few things I learned along the way is that they always ask if you are warrior or gunman - had no idea what that meant until recently - Warrior is Jedi / Sith starter planet for the trade to take place and Gunman is non-Jedi / Sith starter planet. Not hugely important if you have fleet access but if you are using a low level character to trade it is good to know.
> 
> 
> The reps are obviously in China but they have been amazingly friendly so far and I haven't run into many communication issues (except the above Warrior = Jedi / Sith thing).
> 
> 
> ...






> Sold to this guy, best price, very fast delivery, everything is smooth






> Again fast trade and instant payment, great buyer. A+++






> Sold him few mils, trade went smooth as always! 
> Thanks again my friend!






> Sold 2M on Nightmare lands, was very patient with me when my client crashed and payment was fast! Thanks again!






> Sold 1.2mil Credits on Battle Meditation.
> Got paid instantly!
> Great trade once again!






> Just sold some credits! 
> Just wanted to step by, and say GO for the buyers here. They are infact legit.






> Hello! I would like to sell some of my TERA gold. I went ahead and added you on skype. It would be nice if you could contact me soon!
> 
> 
> edit: Sold some gold. Great to deal with, would sell to again!






> Very fast and secure, my pleasure doing business with you
> Grettings from Brazil






> by far the fastest sell for me






> Just bought a GW2 US CD-Key for 89k WoW gold!
> 
> 
> Great service!
> 
> 
> Will buy from again if I need another key.






> Yo, thanks for the trade 
> mery christmas






> Thank you, relatively cheap... traded WoW gold for GW2 Key. Took about 10 minutes total.






> Just bought 1 GW2 account for wow gold. Fast and painless!!! +++ for seller






> sold 120k fast and nicely






> Buying GW2 EU key
> 
> 
> Received my key, can recommend this seller, everything went smooth






> sold them 950g. very fast payment. recommend

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Augury13

legit buyer^^

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying ...

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying ...

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying ....

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying ....

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying ...

----------


## uranusxiii

Sold him 2 mil , great buyer

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## unchartedx

Wanting to sell gil.

----------


## Shayeeda

> Wanting to sell gil.


Hi please contact us by following ways:

Live support Link: Customer Support Messenger
Skype: gold4key (be aware of imposters,use the live support if you are not sure)


We will be there for you.
All the best!


Gold4key Support Team.

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more...

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying....

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying....

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and Trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## zlyguy

Just made a trade with this guy !! TRUSTED and RECOMENDED with fast payment !!! Thx again mate !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying...

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online ,waitting for you ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more!

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Murkelrumpf

Hi, how much gil i have to transfer on Sargatans, for a new FFXIV CD Key ? plz PM me. thx

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

*Warning!*
Impersonators are out there hunting for your gold !

They use very similar skype name to trick you ,they will find you and offer very sweet price ;
they will send you our forum links and they may even ask us to reply your PMs..

*ALWAYS ALWAYS* check the skype *username* before you trade with anyone ,EVEN when you use the "add me to skype" button. ( They might create very similar pages to fool you as well ) . If you can't be sure , always go to our webpage gold4key.com and use the *live support link* .

We only got 2 skype ,USERNAMEs are : gold4key and g4kservice . *NOT* gold4key. / goid4key /g4kservice. / g4service or anything like that .
Nickname can be edited to any name you want , while username is unique and can't be changed once made.

How to check username : 

BE AWARE

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online,just contact us !

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buy

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

ready to trade

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

good price ,fast trade ,and instantly payment.

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

ready to trade

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

leave us feedback after trade ,so that more and more seller will know we are good ,Thanks

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

we are ready ,and you ?

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## automationarmy

whats the current PPM? Assuming you dont mind posting what your paying here.

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...welcome to contact us to check the price and demand .

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and waiting for you ....

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

*Buying massive FFXIV gil for real money,trading cd keys and in-game gold for gil*

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...contact us if you have any questions .

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and Trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Phocito

Posting, Jimmy rustles

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ,welcome to contact us to trade .

----------


## Shayeeda

Pls contact us if you wanna sell gold or trade a key, we will offer you our best price .

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## cziter

Another impostor

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Pleave leave me feedback after transaction so others know we are legit .And we will get back to yours ASAP.


Many thanks.

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

Buy FFXIV gold ,fast trade and instantly payment .contact us to check the price if you want to sell .^_^

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ..

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading ...

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online andt trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

buying and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

​online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

​online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

​online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## chillstep77

I'd like to sell some of my GW2 gold, but you are not replying on skype.

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Nano7

Sold credits, buyer checked fast and payed quick. Reliable buyer, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Shayeeda

> Sold credits, buyer checked fast and payed quick. Reliable buyer, thanks


Looking forward to doing business with u next time.

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

Price for wow gold rises a lot , Now is the best time to sell . 
Please feel free to contact us if interested , thank you all .

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying ...

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading...

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Trequarta

Traded quick, Paid quick. Very easy and looking forward to it again

----------


## Shayeeda

thanks good seller

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Lewlipopz

Would you be interested in trading ffxiv game time or gil for a key I have?

----------


## Shayeeda

> Would you be interested in trading ffxiv game time or gil for a key I have?


yes u can contact us in skype or our live support mate

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

Please kindly post here before contacting , thank you

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and taking orders

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and buying

----------


## Shayeeda

online and trading

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

Pleave leave me feedback after transaction so others know we are legit .And we will get back to yours ASAP.

Many thanks.

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

good price ,good service.

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------


## Shayeeda

up for more

----------

